# imac G5 planté depuis partition



## Mr Yellow (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous

je me trouve devant un "grave" probleme, et pas de solution identifiée lors de mes differentes recherches sur le net...

Peut etre saurez vous m'aider

Je viens d'acheter pour ma fille un G5 2,16 late 2006, d'origine en 10.4, tournant sous Snow
il est equipé d'un disque 1To 7200 et 2 barrettes de 1Go


J'ai demandé au vendeur de m'installer bootcamp et de faire une partition...
Il semble en fait qu'en effacant ses données perso, il n'ait fait que les partitions (d'environ 700 pour MacOs et 300 Go pour Windows) mais n'a pas installé Bootcamp

J'en ai pris possession et il fonctionnait bien sous Snow.

Je l'ai passé à un ami qui m'avais deja fait la partition + bootcamp + XP sur un G5 2 ghz que j'avais acheté a l'epoque, que j'ai toujours et qui tourne en 10.6

Il a pas mal galéré a cause de l'absence de bootcamp, il a essayé de suivre les differents tuto, mais au final, c'est la cata:

le G5 boot direct sous XP
il ne reconnait pas les CD d'install 10.4 ni snow (normal sous Windows)
on arrive pas à le faire booter sur les CD, le clavier n'ayant plus les fonctions mac sous XP
il n'y a plus de partition Mac visible depuis XP
le partition etait d'environ 700 - 300, maintenant il n'y aurait qu'une seule partition de 130 Go environs

Donc on est coincé, on voudrait restaurer le disque dur pour refaire une install en 10.4 ou en 10.6 et des partitions avec bootcamp, mais ca semble impossible depuis XP et impossible de booter sur les CD

Je ne sais pas s'il est possible de booter depis un autre mac ou depuis un disque ext

J'ai à ma dispo:

mon macbook 10.6
mon G5 10.6
des disques durs
mes CD origine 10.4 et mon CD origine 10.6

Aidez moi svp....

Merci


----------



## Mr Yellow (15 Janvier 2011)

Nous avons enfin trouvé la solution...et le probleme!

J'ai oublié de vous specifié que je l'ai acheté avec un clavier alu et non le clavier plastique blanc d'origine!

Mon pote est du genre impatient, il a demonté le disque dur, l'a monté sur son PC et l'a effacé....

resultat: impossible de booter sur quoique ce soit....gros moment de solitude....

mais il a fini par trouver!

ce clavier alu n'est pas reconnu par le "systeme de base" quand l'OS n'est pas installé.... cela explique qu'il ne pouvait pas booter sur le cdrom depuis la touche ctrl, le clavier n'etant pas reconnu, du moins la disposition des touches n'est pas tout à fait identique!

Ill a pu booter avec un autre clavier de PC, installer l'Os (10.6) et repartir avec le clavier alu


ouf.... ca refonctionne et on repart sur une manoeuvre de partition, ce coup ci par l'assistant bootcamp

Lecon: *il semblerait que le clavier alu equipant les imac alu ne soit pas compatible avec les Os < 10.5 (en tout cas pour le reboot)*


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Janvier 2011)

Et ici on est dans le forum "Intel", merci de faire attention  On déplace.


----------



## lowlucas (17 Janvier 2011)

...euh 10.6 sur un G5...c'est quoi ton G5??car normalement 10.6 est reservé aux proc intel et donc pas au proc G.....????


----------



## Onmac (17 Janvier 2011)

lowlucas a dit:


> ...euh 10.6 sur un G5...c'est quoi ton G5??car normalement 10.6 est reservé aux proc intel et donc pas au proc G.....????



Oui, c'est bizard ! Je n'ais jamais vu un G5 tournant avec un proc d'intel. 
C'est G5 modifié ou tout les composants sont d'origine ? 

Il faudra m'expliqué comment tu as fais si tu as réussi à faire tourner SnowLéo sur un Proc G"  (normalement, c'est impossible comme le dit Lowlucas )


----------



## lowlucas (17 Janvier 2011)

...à ce que j'en sais ce n'est pas possible....donc par G5, peut-être voir un "mac pro" apellé souvent par son design G5 à tort..

n'y a t'il pas eu des versions "G5", sorti juste avant les mac pro, avec du intel???je crois, non...

....sinon no comprendo????:mouais:


----------



## error 404 (17 Janvier 2011)

c'est certainement un imac blanc dernière generation donc avec un proc intel. 

et pour le clavier alu je confirme j'ai eu à quelque chose près le meme problème avec un mac mini qui ne voulait pas monter en mode "Target", changement de clavier et problème résolu. 

Cdlt


----------



## lowlucas (17 Janvier 2011)

ok....imac blanc "dit G5"(parce que sorti sous le même design en G5 avant) proc intel....hihi   okkk!!!


----------



## Onmac (17 Janvier 2011)

Comment classer ce forum alors? C'est un G5 mais en intel. Où le mettre? G5 ou Intel? (je penche plutôt vers Intel vu que c'est son proc. ) 

A tous, bonne soirée


----------



## error 404 (17 Janvier 2011)

c'est un imac intel. Donc...... forum intel. :sleep: 

Allé tchô !


----------

